# Smoked Burgers...Tasty or TOXIC!!!



## chef jimmyj

Smoking Hamburger and Sausage Patties, for an Hour+/-  without heat is popular Tasty and a method for getting a quick Smoke Fix without spending hours at a Hot smoker ...BUT...

*Just a word of Caution,,,T*here are many REALLY BAD Bacteria that multiply to huge numbers at temps between 85 and 115°F,Summer temps, in as little as 1 hour! While the bacteria will be killed when you cook the burger, the damage may already be done. Some bacteria generate deadly Toxins as they go through their life cycle consumming protein and multiplying. These toxins are Not destroyed by heat or at least not by the temps that we most often enjoy burgers at, even Well Done. *Cold Smoking is not recommended for Uncured ground meats of any kind, *but if you must do it, take some precautions...If possible Grind your own meat as needed or choose good quality Commercially Packed Beef Chubs. Big meat packers apply much higher quality control practices and standards taking extra precautions to control Bacteria. This allows their ground meat to be shipped and stored for longer periods without spoilage. Ground meat at the Grocery Store may be repackaged Tubed beef or may be house ground from trim under conditions of minimal Sanitation, last choice but still can be used, just purchase as needed. Avoid using store bought meat that has been purchased, frozen by you and defrosted for use. Next, make up the Burgers or Sausage Patties a day ahead and FREEZE them. At Frozen temps the burgers will take an hour of heavy smoke at summer time, no addional heat, smoking temps with a Greatly reduced risk to you and your loved ones health. This happens because the bulk of the meat stays Cold. The still partially frozen, if thick, Smoked Burgers can then go directly on the Grill to finish as desired. This can be done with any burgers, stuffed or not.very cold or partially frozen burger will cook in a time frame only slightly longer than defrosted burgers and will develop a nicely browned surface. Stay Safe this Summer...JJ

I posted this in the Beef Forum as more people will see it than if posted in Safety.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Solid info chef. Thanks


----------



## dandl93

JJ great info thanks

Dan


----------



## chef jimmyj

You are Welcome guys. This is pretty important stuff...JJ


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

No doubt! Not the way I wanna go out! I just saw a thread today on cold smoking raw burger and thought about your info.


----------



## chef jimmyj

hillbillyrkstr said:


> No doubt! Not the way I wanna go out! I just saw a thread today on cold smoking raw burger and thought about your info.


They are good but any time we have uncured protein for any length of time in 90° temps, there is some risk. The Toxins some bacteria produce can take you out with very small amounts. The risk goes way up for the Old and very Young...JJ


----------

